

Gemfury A/B testing their landing page - listrophy
http://www.gemfury.com/37s

======
coderdude
Definitely impressed with how quickly they got this page out there. It's a
good example of someone seeing a very limited window of opportunity to do
something that gets them noticed -- and actually taking it. I'll bet the
designer felt a rush as he designed and coded the page as quickly as possible,
for fear that we might have already forgotten about the thing which this is
about. Certainly paid off.

~~~
rykov
Thank you. This has been a lot of fun. It took about 2 hours from inception to
the first iteration. You're right, I was worried that Curebit will capitulate
before we're done and would take much humor out of it. Luckily, it still did
pretty well with the crowd, even though we published this after their apology.

------
sudonim
I could see it being funny as a standalone parody if it wasn't attached to
your company. But it seems that it's an attempt at publicity for gemfury. And
since you're using an image of DHH, I think it's in poor taste. You may not
get the reaction from the crowd you were looking for.

~~~
ebzlo
Or at the very least, host the images on your own server.

------
jphackworth
They say "please don't take this seriously" and pretend it's a parody. Yet...
the product is real, and the "see plans and pricing" button still takes you to
a payment page. So because they're promoting their site on HN instead of on
Techcrunch they think it's okay? This is like building a knockoff MacBook with
an Apple logo on it, and pasting a "parody" sticker on it.

I guess the GemFury folks just wish they could get as much publicity as
CureBit did, even if it's mostly negative.

~~~
rykov
Thank you for the suggestion. We've fixed the "See Plans and Pricing" link to
give a more appropriate response.

------
azago
I don't know how I feel about this stunt, but I've been using gemfury for
about a month and it's really cool. Makes deployment super easy.

~~~
rykov
Thanks for your help with beta testing the service. Glad you're not letting
this little bit of fun affect your opinion.

------
unreal37
Clever. Great way to get your name out there!

~~~
rykov
Thank you. It beats writing a dry "Introducing Gemfury" blog post.

------
sachingulaya
Very clever. I liked it. It's nice and refreshing to see this as we put our
pitchforks away.

~~~
rykov
Thanks for the support. Judging by other comments, the pitchforks are never
fully put away on literal-net :)

------
gumbo
this is of low taste, i'm impressed with the ability of people to try to use
any situation. And using the DHH pic is really lame.

------
redslazer
Ouch? Im not sure thats what the current debate really needs.

~~~
redslazer
My karma seems to be swaying up and down due to this comment. The page itself
is funny but i dont think you are helping anyone but yourself with the page,
which is very creative but in bad taste.

